# Japanese aircraft, destroyer hunt sub contact in Sea of Japan- Feb. 2016



## CougarKing (29 Feb 2016)

From last week:

Navy Recognition



> *JMSDF P-3C MPA and Asagiri-class Destroyer Detected a Submerged Submarine in Sea of Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

